# Wet Dry problems



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Today i set up my 125 gallon tank. I have a amiracle sl 250 wet dry, with 1 pickup and a 950 gph mag drive pump. I have a ball valve in the pump line, and when i open it all the way so the pump is pumping its full potential, it fills the tank almost to the brim, past the overflow box. Its like the overflow cant keep up with this pump. The question it: I have another overflow box, fittings and all. Can i drill another hole into the top of my wet dry and make it a dual overflow wet dry? Also, will this fix my problem and allow me to use my pump to its potential? Thanks.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a magdrive12 for my wet/dry for my 180. I restrict the flow somewhat to keep up with the overflow. Nothing wrong with doing that. You could if you wanted to, try to make it dual inlet. However, it is not always advisable to have 10X turnoverrate with wet dryes. IMO, for a good wet/dry unit 4-5X turnover is more effecient. The water should "trickle" over the bioballs. NOt be a complete waterfall as is suggested with hang on filters or canisters. Im sure you should be fine.

~Dj


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> You could if you wanted to, try to make it dual inlet. However, it is not always advisable to have 10X turnoverrate with wet dryes. IMO, for a good wet/dry unit 4-5X turnover is more effecient. The water should "trickle" over the bioballs. NOt be a complete waterfall as is suggested with hang on filters or canisters. Im sure you should be fine.
> 
> ~Dj


 I was under the impression that 1 overflow if forcing the water faster over the bioballs. As opposed to if i had 2 overflows, the water would have less pressure over the bio balls, but greater quantity. Is that wrong? Thanks for the help.


----------

